
What are some easy-to-implement tools for newly remote teams? - Invictus0
In light of the coronavirus, my team of mechanical engineers is now working from home. Can anyone recommend any tools that are easy to get started using that might be helpful for us?
======
sbuk
Teams or Slack for communication. If you’re using Office 365, Teams is a
absolute no-brainer. Teams has the added benefit of being a viable video
conferencing tool too.

